# If you can't stand the heat get out of TEXAS



## cda (Nov 15, 2009)

A tale of a faulty inspection and missing records

http://www.star-telegram.com/804/story/1762790.html


----------



##  (Nov 15, 2009)

Re: If you can't stand the heat get out of TEXAS

A lot of sizzle and no steak.  Poindexter has an axe to grind.  Homeowners are not to be automatically trusted.  Two city inspectors revoked the approval and some unknown correction was made.  The article states that the FAU and coil had to be "reinstalled".  Come on now, how often have any of you made a contractor remove and reinstall?   The only time that has happened with me was when the firebox side was not accessible and there was no way to make it so, short of a scuttle in the living-room.

Any guy named Poindexter has been picked on his entire life.  It could be he is just getting in his shot.  And as to the lost records LOL.  I've worked in offices where they lose permits, inspection requests and anything else that's not nailed down including my coffee cup and many of you have too.  The first rule is never assume.  I also have little trust of reporters.

Where was Poindexter when the homeowner lost her lawsuit against the contractor.  Evidently a judge or jury didn't believe him when it came to the deadly life/safety violations.


----------



## RJJ (Nov 16, 2009)

Re: If you can't stand the heat get out of TEXAS

Tiger: Interesting response! I don't like reporters either. Things seem to get twisted. I agree some how things can get lost. I have been looking for a small porch plan for hours. I approved it, inspected it, just had my electrical inspecter out there for some additional electrical inspections and had the plan in a pile for CO. For the life of me it has vanished!


----------

